# Drip Irrigation



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I wanna put drip irrigation to water my garden. Was wondering if anyone knows where I can purchase all the drippers , hose , etc. at a reasonable price. I've used this system before & had good results.Hooked it all up & put the system on a timer.


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Lowes*

Lowes and Home depot have a limited selection but, I've seen loads of places on the net.
Good luck


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

The irrigation station,ewing irrigation,lesco, horizion.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm really in need of some drippers that won't clog up. Anybody have the connection.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Enclosed is what I'm looking for but some that won't clog thanks if you can help.


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

I use irrigation mart out of Louisiana. You can use their e-bay store http://stores.ebay.com/Irrigation-Mart-E-Store or go to their website http://www.irrigation-mart.com/drip.html . ( It is kind of hard to find things on their website, but I usually phone them and they have been great) As far as plugging, you will probably have to install a filter if sand is a problem.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Any vendors in Houston or College Station. I don't wanna pay shipping.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.dripirrigation.com/


----------



## Jason23 (Jan 21, 2010)

http://www.dripworksusa.com/store/drippers.php#DNS1
These guys are great, and if your order is small enough you can request priority mail instead of UPS. These are non-plugging emitters, but they have plenty of other emitters to choose from as well.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason23 said:


> http://www.dripworksusa.com/store/drippers.php#DNS1
> These guys are great, and if your order is small enough you can request priority mail instead of UPS. These are non-plugging emitters, but they have plenty of other emitters to choose from as well.


Jason , I took your advice & your right those folks have a fabulous web site & I think I'll be purchasing product from them. Thanks.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Jason23 said:


> http://www.dripworksusa.com/store/drippers.php#DNS1
> These guys are great, and if your order is small enough you can request priority mail instead of UPS. These are non-plugging emitters, but they have plenty of other emitters to choose from as well.


Sent you some green & noticed it was your first post. Welcome aboard mate.


----------

